# Regulated Bliss: 1750 lumen Philips 5761 & 8000 lumen Osram 64623 maglites



## Eddie-M (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey CPF, I just wanted to show you a couple of my newest creations. You may remember these lights from this thread:

My ~1300-lumen mag 761 and ~10000 lumen mag 458.






Well, I cannabalized them into two new lights. Behold!

A 4D maglite and 6D maglite with JimmyM's JM-PhD-D1 PWM Hotwire Regulators.





The 4D maglite will drive a Philips 5761 for about 40 minutes on high at 1750 lumens.
The 6D maglite will drive an Osram 64623 for about 18 minutes on high at 8000 lumens.

The 4D uses fivemegas Bi-Focal Reflector slightly opened up with a step bit by about 2mm to fit the Philips 5761 bulb.
The 6D uses fivemegas FM3X Turbo Head.





The 4D uses fivemegas 12AA Battery Holder.
The 6D uses mdocods 21AA Battery Holder.















Here are the bulbs on waions high temp. sockets.





I did not use the standoffs on the socket for the Osram 64623 so I had to file the center hole just a little to allow the wires to not be pinched at the sides.




















The holes to adjust the 11 turn pots for Vbulb and Vlow





I still want to stuff a little insulation down in there when I buy some.





I have the regulators set as follows:

(for Phillips 5761; 1,750 lumens regulated, 1,500 lumens cut off)
Vbulb: *7.6 Volts*
Vlow: *7.3 Volts*
Level-1: 18-100% *(50%)*
Level-2: 18-100% *(75%)*
Level-3: 18-100% *(100%)*
SoftRamp: *Yes*/No
Softstart: *Slow*, Med, Fast
Low Volt Warning: Pulsing or *Dimming*
Timed:# seconds, Undervolt: X%, or Both *(Both, 30 Seconds, 94%*)
VLOW_Latch: *Enable*/Disable
Over Temp trigger: 50C, 60C, *70C*, or 80C
Over Temp Shutdown: *Yes*/No, If, Yes, Y seconds: *(30 Seconds)*
Response: *1/8*, 1/4, 1/2 second

(for Osram 64623; 8,000 lumens regulated, 6,850 lumens cut off)
Vbulb: *16.2 Volts*
Vlow: *15.5 Volts*
Level-1: 18-100% *(50%)*
Level-2: 18-100% *(75%)*
Level-3: 18-100% *(100%)*
SoftRamp: *Yes*/No
Softstart: *Slow*, Med, Fast
Low Volt Warning: Pulsing or *Dimming*
Low volt shutdown: Timed:# seconds, Undervolt: X%, or Both *(Both, 30 Seconds, 94%*)
VLOW_Latch: *Enable*/Disable
Over Temp trigger: 50C, 60C, *70C*, or 80C
Over Temp Shutdown: *Yes*/No, If, Yes, Y seconds: *(30 Seconds)*
Response:*1/8*, 1/4, 1/2 second

But to be fair I am still messing around with the low voltage cut-offs to decide what works best for me. The low voltage cutoff point _can_ be above the bulb voltage point so I can have the the whole runtime be at maximum lumen output, and the point at which the batteries are 90% drained is still probably with a pack voltage above the bulb voltage anyhow, just need to test and find out where it is.

Here are the destructive incan tests for the Philips and Osram bulbs courtesy of LuxLuthor.

Driven at 7.6 Volts for 1750 lumens





Driven at 16.2 Volts for 8000 lumens





Beamshots to follow shortly


----------



## Eddie-M (Nov 13, 2012)

Took photos last nigh at my favorite park.

The first batch of photos are taken at about 600' past the baseball diamond to the tree line. The second set of photos are aimed at a tree about 500' away. Manual camera settings for these photos are ISO 1000, 5", f/3.6





Stock 6 maglite 220 lumens





Philips on low 50%





Philips on medium 75%





Philips on high 100% 1750 lumens





Osram on low 50%





Osram on medium 75%





Osram on high 100% 8000 lumens





Stock 6 maglite 220 lumens





Philips on low 50%





Philips on medium 75%





Philips on high 100% 1750 lumens





Osram on low 50%





Osram on medium 75%





Osram on high 100% 8000 lumens





Thanks for watching! Stay tuned in the coming weeks for my regulated 18000 lumen Osram 64657


----------



## scaredofthedark (Nov 13, 2012)

gawd that's ridiculous....

if only you can fit that into a 2d form factor lol...

nice build... regulated incands are sweet


----------



## Hoop (Nov 16, 2012)

Some serious beamers there Eddie-M. Regulated incans are just a whole other realm of awesome....

The 64623 actually could be fit into a bored 2d form factor with eight 14500 IMR cells for 33.6 volts fully charged. This would be a bit of a strain on the batteries though. Not sure how they would hold up as they drained.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Nov 16, 2012)

Nevermind. I'm crazy.


----------



## Flea Bag (Nov 16, 2012)

I guess setting paper on fire is beneath this class of light. Anything around the house you plan to get rid of?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 1, 2012)

Eddie, what an inspiring and very complete post from start to finish. Given that the juice that 623 sucks down, what cells are you using? Great to have all the references, links, and photos for people to see.


----------



## Justin Case (Dec 1, 2012)

Nice.

I would suggest two changes to your regulator settings. 

Your Vlow values are far too low. Vlow is the voltage level at which the batteries are running low on voltage. With 12xNiMH and 21xNiMH, Vlow values of 7.3V and 15.5V respectively mean a per cell value of 7.3/12 = 0.6V and 15.5/21 = 0.7V. You are going to kill your cells that way. If you have a weak cell, you are risking cell reversal going that low. On a simplistic level, I'd use Vlow values based on 1.0V/cell, or Vlow of 12V and 21V, respectively for the 4D and 6D. You can get fancier to help avoid problems if you have a weak cell in the pack. If you assume that you have one weak cell that hits the typical value of terminating voltage of 0.9V while the other cells in the pack are still running fine at their nominal voltage. Thus, Vlow = 1.2*(n-1) + 0.9 = 14.1V or 24.9V.

This last approach IMO is very conservative and gives you Vlow values just slightly lower than Vsteady-state, which means you aren't going to get much run time before the Vlow warning gets triggered. I'd probably use either the 1.0V/cell or 1.1V/cell approach.

The other change I would make is to increase your over temp trigger for the 64623 to 80C. That is a very powerful bulb and hot running.

If the 5761 light runs fine otherwise, I'd stop here. But you might want to monitor filament life for your Vbulb setting of 7.6V. I think you are cutting things close. Also, the over temp trigger is in a grey area IMO. 70C could be ok. Or 80C might be better. Hard to say. I probably would keep the 70C setting but cut Vbulb to 7.2V.


----------



## Justin Case (Dec 1, 2012)

Post deleted.


----------

